# VertX Pants



## mct601 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have always been a 5.11 guy for pants since EMT class. I feel theyre durable and versatile- the only downside being they fade after a year or so of washing constantly. I recently ordered a pair of VertX LT w/ intellidry from LAPOLICEGEAR.com . I have to say, I may end up phasing out 5.11. 


1) Cheaper than 5.11 EMS pants ($~45 vs 59.99)
2) Light, breathable, and VERY comfortable. Going to be great in this darned MS heat. They move very well. Easy to bend and get into awkward positions with them. 
3) Water beads off them. I know many pants boast this feature, but they are the real deal at this. 
4) Pockets seem to be nicely placed. The pockets aren't as versatile as 5.11 EMS pockets, but their placement makes up for them.

Cons? 

1) Fits tighter than 5.11 in the pelvic area. Its comfortable and I wear them on our long shifts, but someone who is thicker (I am not) may have issue with this.
2) the material on the outside of the pants is rough. not a huge deal, though. 


Just figured I'd throw this out there for anyone on the market for more pants. Thoroughly impressed with them. I wear them over my 5.11s now.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 25, 2013)

May have to check them out. Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a couple of pair at my last job. I liked them a lot. If you're normally a 34, order a 36. They run small.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 25, 2013)

32s usually have tad bit of breathing room in my pelvis/butt/hips, these definitely took that away. But like I said, still comfortable. Also, LAPG has an almost royal blue color pictured for the Navy. Don't fret, its as dark as the 5.11 blue pants.


----------

